# Camponotus queen care



## micheldied (Nov 9, 2016)

I've found a Camponotus queen (not sure of the species, I'm on Vancouver island) with her wings still attached in my room. I don't know if she's gravid, but isn't this a pretty late time for finding queens?

I've decided to try keeping her but I need a few tips. Since it's so close to winter, do I need to hibernate her (it doesn't really get too cold here in the winter though, usually 0-10 celcius during the coldest weeks)? Also, is a test tube setup necessary, or can I place her in a plastic container with a small tube-shaped container in it that she can enter and leave as she pleases? I'll likely have a small container of water in there for humidity.

I've fed her sugar water, will I need to keep providing this (and a variety of other foods) until she lays and her brood hatches, if she lays?

Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Jacob Ma (Nov 9, 2016)

Do you already have some sort of setup for the queen? They are carpenter ants, so she'll need some kind of wood/woody substrate to burrow into. I think first, you should start with online/paper literature, and then come to a forum like this for other questions. Sorry if I came out a little harsh, but for reference here are a few websites:
http://www.antfinity.com/caresheets/camponotus-ligniperda-caresheet/
http://www.formiculture.com/topic/2554-camponotus-pennsylvanicus/
http://tarheelants.blogspot.com/2015/06/basics-of-ant-keeping-series-ii-i-have.html


----------



## micheldied (Nov 9, 2016)

Jacob Ma said:


> Do you already have some sort of setup for the queen? They are carpenter ants, so she'll need some kind of wood/woody substrate to burrow into. I think first, you should start with online/paper literature, and then come to a forum like this for other questions. Sorry if I came out a little harsh, but for reference here are a few websites:
> http://www.antfinity.com/caresheets/camponotus-ligniperda-caresheet/
> http://www.formiculture.com/topic/2554-camponotus-pennsylvanicus/
> http://tarheelants.blogspot.com/2015/06/basics-of-ant-keeping-series-ii-i-have.html


I've actually seen all those. My main concern is whether I need to hibernate it considering how close it is to winter right now.
From what I've read (care sheets as well as journals), wood isn't actually necessary for keeping them?
I have it in a small container within another small container. The space in the larger container is filled with wet paper towel, and there's a hole in the side of the small container containing the queen where she can drink from the paper towel. I'm using black earth/mulch as a thin layer of substrate in the small container.


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi, you need a set up like this if she is fertile. If she has has wings she more than likely is not fertile. but here is my setup, it's water blocked with cotton in a test tube. If she is fertile, she will lay eggs and their is no need to feed her until the queens first workers arrive! I currently have her in hibernation and she has larvae!

http://i.imgur.com/HyU48a2.jpg

Also, i am a member here, (T.C. A well known member) and here is a super handy link for the species
http://www.formiculture.com/topic/2554-camponotus-pennsylvanicus/


----------



## micheldied (Nov 13, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> Hi, you need a set up like this if she is fertile. If she has has wings she more than likely is not fertile. but here is my setup, it's water blocked with cotton in a test tube. If she is fertile, she will lay eggs and their is no need to feed her until the queens first workers arrive! I currently have her in hibernation and she has larvae!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/HyU48a2.jpg
> 
> ...


I don't believe she is fertile either at this point (very odd time of the year too), and all she does is run around the setup. I'm going to let her go.


----------



## Chris WT (Nov 13, 2016)

I'm so happy so see other people that also love ants. I'm thinking of raising a Tetramorium colony this spring. Wish you the best with your queen. AntCanada on Youtube has a wealth of information on most common US species


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 13, 2016)

Chris WT said:


> I'm so happy so see other people that also love ants. I'm thinking of raising a Tetramorium colony this spring. Wish you the best with your queen. AntCanada on Youtube has a wealth of information on most common US species


I am a nut about all insects, especially ants... I am following you. Be sure to post your colonies here occasionally and I will as well.


----------



## Chris WT (Nov 13, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> I am a nut about all insects, especially ants... I am following you. Be sure to post your colonies here occasionally and I will as well.


I got started on ants this summer actually. Ive been battling them in my yard. My apartment is the ant mecca and they have been encroaching the house and slowly invading, I decided to destroy them that I must learn their habits. I developed a profound respect for the ants and have been reading about them exhaustively. I have no colonies yet although I consider myself mildly educated. I may already have a prospective queen in my possession but I have yet to attempt to identify her. This year I plan on putting my knowledge to use and capturing some queens and I may just sell them on the GAN or on here (Illinois only). My space is limited right now because of reptiles and other inverts. Ill have to choose between more centipedes or the queen. Just depends on what species I find I guess.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 13, 2016)

Chris WT said:


> I'm so happy so see other people that also love ants. I'm thinking of raising a Tetramorium colony this spring. Wish you the best with your queen. AntCanada on Youtube has a wealth of information on most common US species


Yeah I've seen a lot of their videos. I emailed them and they couldn't help with the ID on the one I found, which I found odd (there aren't that many ant species in BC).


----------



## Chris WT (Nov 13, 2016)

micheldied said:


> Yeah I've seen a lot of their videos. I emailed them and they couldn't help with the ID on the one I found, which I found odd (there aren't that many ant species in BC).


Put the picture on here. Maybe someone can help.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 13, 2016)

Chris WT said:


> Put the picture on here. Maybe someone can help.


Unfortunately I couldn't get a decent enough picture to ID from, but I'm 90% sure it's a Camponotus species (most other genera found here are pretty different).


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 13, 2016)

I can almost ID any queen. Give me the link to your queen and I will let you now the species.


----------



## myrmecophile (Nov 14, 2016)

At this time of year if she still has wings it is likely she is not fertile.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 14, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> I can almost ID any queen. Give me the link to your queen and I will let you now the species.









myrmecophile said:


> At this time of year if she still has wings it is likely she is not fertile.


That's what I thought. That means there must be a nest nearby though, doesn't it?


----------



## myrmecophile (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes probably fairly close, without question a Camponotus, possibly C. vicinus.


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi, I am as well thinking C. Vicinus.  or C Modoc. Where do you live? Also i am keeping a journal of C. Pennsylvanicus here http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t30-camponotus-pennsylvanicus-queen-with-larvae  will update it when she comes out of hibernation.  All Camponotous are pretty much cared for in the same way


----------



## myrmecophile (Nov 14, 2016)

Not _C. modoc_, that is an all black species. I am in Arkansas. You are generally correct about the overall care.


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 14, 2016)

Yeah, then probably C. Vicinus.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 14, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> Hi, I am as well thinking C. Vicinus.  or C Modoc. Where do you live? Also i am keeping a journal of C. Pennsylvanicus here http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t30-camponotus-pennsylvanicus-queen-with-larvae  will update it when she comes out of hibernation.  All Camponotous are pretty much cared for in the same way


I live in Nanaimo, British Columbia. As far as I have read, we have Camponotus herculaenus and C. modoc here in BC. Possibly C. pennyslvanicus.

Are tropical Camponotus queens fully claustral as well? I am going back to Singapore in a month and may try to find some C. gigas queens there to setup.


----------



## shutout2000 (Nov 14, 2016)

micheldied said:


> I live in Nanaimo, British Columbia. As far as I have read, we have Camponotus herculaenus and C. modoc here in BC. Possibly C. pennyslvanicus.
> 
> Are tropical Camponotus queens fully claustral as well? I am going back to Singapore in a month and may try to find some C. gigas queens there to setup.


I am pretty sure, I unfortunately living in America can't carry queen ants out of the country or even across state line.


----------



## Galapoheros (Nov 15, 2016)

I found one, kept it in one of those thin plastic containers that opens up like a suitcase.  It was nuts in there.  All I had in there was a cap of water and a thin layer of sand.  The colony got big, I opened it and let the colony march off to some other place.  I found a honeypot queen on my porch but I didn't know what it was, really regret that.  Carpenter ants are easy, big and interesting to watch.  ...no stinger either.


----------



## micheldied (Nov 15, 2016)

shutout2000 said:


> I am pretty sure, I unfortunately living in America can't carry queen ants out of the country or even across state line.


Most Camponotus are pretty similar everywhere anyway, except for the tropical giants.


----------



## shutout2000 (Dec 5, 2016)

I just updated my journal on the one I am keeping... 
http://insectandentomology.forumotion.com/t30-camponotus-pennsylvanicus-queen-with-larvae


----------

